
Religious Service Attendance and Deaths Related to Drugs, Alcohol, and Suicide - forgot_again
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamapsychiatry/fullarticle/2765488
======
gabar01
I don't think so

~~~
a3n
You don't think what? You don't think religious attendance, or non, is
correlated with deaths of despair? Why not?

